
Show HN: Never miss a booking.com free cancellation - scottshapiro
http://www.scottshapiro.com/booking-com-free-cancellation-notifications/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=booking
======
stephenr
Is this really a thing? Booking a bunch of shit you _may_ or _may not_
actually use?

